# Wanted: 27" Michelin Club Tourist tyres



## SimonR (24 Jan 2010)

Hi,

If anyone's got some new old stock Michelin Club Tourist tyres (the ones with a solid band all round the circumference of the tyre) then please let me know.

I need a pair to keep my '82 Raleigh Record Ace looking and feeling original.

Please email sboreeves(REMOVE THIS BIT!)@gmail.com

Cheers!


----------

